# Tailor for a suit



## rsinner

Any recommendations for a tailor for men's suits? 
Also, any idea on the costs for fabric + tailoring? 

(I have read about some of the tailors on the forum + timeoutdubai, but would still like further recommendations and an idea of the cost)


----------



## saraswat

I looked up timeout dubai and from their list I (dad/members of the family included) have had experience with Kachins and Lobo. Both did a great job.. about the cost, best to talk with them.. you will find the cost varying depending on several factors like the quality of the fabric you choose/the cut you want/styling etc.. 

on a side note: its a shame most people (me included) just go the ready to wear route nowadays.. (nothing like a tailored suit )


----------



## rsinner

saraswat said:


> I looked up timeout dubai and from their list I (dad/members of the family included) have had experience with Kachins and Lobo. Both did a great job.. about the cost, best to talk with them.. you will find the cost varying depending on several factors like the quality of the fabric you choose/the cut you want/styling etc..
> 
> on a side note: its a shame most people (me included) just go the ready to wear route nowadays.. (nothing like a tailored suit )


Last time I was suit shopping, all the suits I liked were in the 4K Dhs range or higher. Just thought I would save a bit this time round. the best suits I have are still the ones I got tailored in Hong Kong. 

Is 500-700 Dhs of tailoring cost + material of say c. 1500 Dhs on an average a good estimate for the tailored suit? Any idea? 

Also, any recommendations on best value for money on ready mades? e.g., instead of buying in the Mall of Emirates, would the same brand be cheaper somewhere else?


----------



## Guest

rsinner said:


> Any recommendations for a tailor for men's suits?
> Also, any idea on the costs for fabric + tailoring?
> 
> (I have read about some of the tailors on the forum + timeoutdubai, but would still like further recommendations and an idea of the cost)



Parmar Tailors in JLT! Very classy and great work (finishing is amazing) got my graduation suit tailored there....i'll look for their business card and pass you the contact details


----------



## rsinner

M0K11 said:


> Parmar Tailors in JLT! Very classy and great work (finishing is amazing) got my graduation suit tailored there....i'll look for their business card and pass you the contact details


I have their website and phone numbers. How much did you have to pay? 
The problem for all these places is that the prices increase as soon as they have a branch in "New Dubai", so don't mind going to their Bur Dubai location


----------



## saraswat

rsinner said:


> Last time I was suit shopping, all the suits I liked were in the 4K Dhs range or higher. Just thought I would save a bit this time round. the best suits I have are still the ones I got tailored in Hong Kong.
> 
> Is 500-700 Dhs of tailoring cost + material of say c. 1500 Dhs on an average a good estimate for the tailored suit? Any idea?
> 
> Also, any recommendations on best value for money on ready mades? e.g., instead of buying in the Mall of Emirates, would the same brand be cheaper somewhere else?


Again, I would recommend speaking to them, I can speak towards their work, it is top-notch, but the prices I am not so sure about (been a while since I got one tailored lol, like i mentioned earlier, i buy ready-to-wear now).. I can say one thing though, if you spend the same amount of money on a ready-made and tailored, specially in the range you mentioned of 4k and above, the tailored would feel much much better, and there is always a chance of you scoring some really nice threads in comparison.. 

About saving on the suits, you could always try the outlet mall (the massimo dutti store has some crazy deals sometimes), but its a little bit like the lottery lol, if your size is available you hit the jackpot, not a whole lot of choices there.. other option would be to wait it out a bit till the eid weekend hits, thats a huge shopping time and there will surely be some good deals to be had...


----------



## Guest

rsinner said:


> I have their website and phone numbers. How much did you have to pay?
> The problem for all these places is that the prices increase as soon as they have a branch in "New Dubai", so don't mind going to their Bur Dubai location



I paid AED3,500 for a 2 piece suit (jacket and pants, no vest) and 2 shirts


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Funny you mention it...but I think the best suit I got was in India. At the beginning of this year I went to New Delhi, my first time. Just right before going I did a research and came across some posts from 2006 or 2008 in expat forums. There is an Indian Taylor who is so good that he even appeared on Times magazine and diplomats are used to order with this guy. Mind you that buying suits was not in my plans but changed my mind after reading the reviews of some suits aficionados. I stayed in Delhi for 10 days and went through hell to find him..got two very good bespoken suits and some shirts for a very reasonable price and very good cotton.

I am also looking for Taylors here who can copy my suits someone preferably with second to none skills



rsinner said:


> Last time I was suit shopping, all the suits I liked were in the 4K Dhs range or higher. Just thought I would save a bit this time round. the best suits I have are still the ones I got tailored in Hong Kong.
> 
> Is 500-700 Dhs of tailoring cost + material of say c. 1500 Dhs on an average a good estimate for the tailored suit? Any idea?
> 
> Also, any recommendations on best value for money on ready mades? e.g., instead of buying in the Mall of Emirates, would the same brand be cheaper somewhere else?


----------



## MaidenScotland

I see no one has pointed the OP to the Armani guys for a good cheap suit,


----------



## rsinner

Was recently in Delhi and regretted not getting one there ! 
Will head to Satwa/Bur Dubai tomorrow 

The Armani suit is pretty expensive - he asks for an iphone money in return !


----------



## rsinner

Just in case anyone is interested: I got two suits done. 
One from Whistle & Flute in Satwa - 1000 Dhs for the stitching + material cost. Regal store is just down the road, so I got a good discount on the material. Overall the cost was just short of 2000, and I am quite happy with the result. The only issues were (1) getting there during busy hours is a nightmare and parking a bit of a challenge unless you know the right places, (2) waiting times were horrible - I had to wait a month for the suit.

The second one was from Raymond. (Google raymond store dubai). I went to the store near the GPO in Karama. Those who don't know, Raymond is a (good) fabric company from India and have their own tailors in house. The tailoring was 550 Dhs + cost of material - again there was a good discount going on, so I splurged a bit and the total is close to 2000. Again, VERY happy with the result. Took two weeks to get the suit done.


----------



## ipshi

hey i have seen a lot of guys at the Dreamgirls outlet in Meena Bazaar. they're very busy so they have a longer waiting period


----------



## WanderingMendicant

I would recommend Ravi Lobo in Bur Dubai. It's the ex-owner of the bigger, fancier Lobo. But the price is much cheaper and the quality is very good. I got a two-piece suit with a white shirt for about 900 AED. Fabric was from London, high thread count. I'm sure a 4K suit is nicer, but if you're not interested in spending as much, then definitely google 'Ravi Lobo' and check them out.

- Daniel


----------



## Canuck_Sens

These are valuable feedback, but I am concerned with the fabric and the ability of the person to make something that satisfies my needs. I had mine suits made thinking about the weather here in the UAE and I have a strong preference for light materials of good quality. 

And I will take these suits that I have as a base for the next ones I am planning to order. For those who tried the shops, Are you very satisfied with the results ?

And in regards to cotton..what's the difference among the so many we have out there ? I heard about Egyptian, Syrian, Bangladeshi and Rajastan (not sure if I spelled correctly) How do they fare against each other ?

Does anybody know ?


----------



## sammylou

my husband has gone with Ascots & Chapels Ascots & Chapels as i did a google search and came up with some good reviews for them. also, they have a location in Marina Mall right next door to us.

he is still in the midst of the tailoring process so i can't yet speak to the quality of the finished product other than they showed us another customer's completed suit and it looked very good. they were very helpful in the shop and really seemed to know what they were doing.

the suit fabrics were all wool and some even had cashmere blended in. many were nice and lightweight for the warm weather. good selection of shirt fabrics too as there were some cool colours + patterns instead of just boring/conservative selections.

they have a deal on until the end of november. 2 piece suit for 2500 dir and you get a second pair of pants free [i would always recommend getting a second pair]. the shirt promotion is 4 shirts for 1000 dir.


----------



## maneck35

I needed a suit on an urgent basis and I went to Raymonds in Bur Dubai (Meena Bazar, Opposite Kachins), bought the fabric from there (around AED 1900) and they suggested a shop right next to them that would tailor it on an urgent basis. I paid AED 550 for the tailoring charges and got myself a brilliantly tailored 2-piece suit in less than 24 hours!


----------



## dxbprince2

Meena bazaar


----------



## mac86

Hi guys,

Looking for a tailor for a few suits and found this old thread I thought I would revive.

Are the recommendations in this about Raymond still valid? I see they have a tailor service in the Dubai Mall, probably more expensive than their Bur Dubai operation!

I've also been told to look at Deepa's in Satwa and Square Gems has a groupon offer at the moment, anyone had any dealings with these? Wouldn't really want to spend more than 2k per suit.

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers

Mac


----------



## londonmandan

I know Royal Fashion JLT does suits and shirts etc


----------



## mac86

londonmandan said:


> I know Royal Fashion JLT does suits and shirts etc


Cheers, do you have any idea on prices? Had one done yourself?


----------



## londonmandan

mac86 said:


> Cheers, do you have any idea on prices? Had one done yourself?


I haven't had one done yet but when I asked it started from 1400dhs up, I have had a shirt done and that was 260dhs I think. Fits really well and was done in a few days.

I'd go back.


----------



## vantage

right!
I just had a Dinner Suit made.
According to Mrs V, ''it takes pounds off", so can assume it's a good fit (and saves on gym membership, too!)

i went to MARK 2 MEASURE in Satwa, opposite Deepak textiles, near Emarat gas station.

measured, two fittings and collection in 9 days. They could do it faster if you want.
I chose to buy the fabric elsewhere (they are small, and have limited stock)

i paid 900 for fabric for a decent British wool, and 800 for tailoring.

The tailoring costs included linings, buttons, etc.
Some tailors seem to have a tailoring cost, then charge extra for all the sundries.

I'm very happy with the result for 1,700AED. It would be about the same to get an off the peg from M&S or Debenhams, i'd think.


----------



## zatapa

1700 dhs buys you a top of the range Italian suit where i come from. There is no way an Asian tailor can make a suit that fits as well as a good Italian suit. 
I would consider it for a 750 dhs leisure suit but not for 1700 dhs. That's a big risk you're taking. 
Maybe it's my prejudice but I have yet to see the first nice suit coming from outside of Europe.


----------



## vantage

hey ho - horses for courses.

fashion leaves me very cold, to be honest.

i wanted a suit that fits, and i got one.
no risk. if it didn't fit, i wouldn't have paid for it!

i have no time for 'male grooming' etc. i just wanted a Dinner Suit that fits, and got one tailored for a similar price to an off the shelf one.

Quite why the tailor being 'Asian', rather than 'European' is an issue, i will leave with your conscience.
What a load of horsesh!t!


----------



## ziokendo

Since this thread has been a bit revived I will post my experience as well for reference.

I had some shirts made at Ascot and Chapels 1,5 years ago in the multiple shirts deal (I believe 250 or 300 aed each if you bought 4?), they still look like new and they are perfectly refined.

I get some new one at Parmar for 400 aed each (nice fabric, white ones are cheaper) and the craftmanship in the details is not as good.

I used Parmar as well for a good italian wool suit. It was 3500 aed with 2 trousers, the same that I usually pay in Italy to my tailor, the craftmanship was similar as well: no issue mind you, is a good looking suit, but altough at the beginning they seemed well organized (they send you google cal invites for the fitting and pdf invoices) in the end they didn't appear very professional (ie. they moved twice my final fitting, etc).

So all in all, I don't see why I have to pay the same here that at my tailor back in Europe, when here the labour cost is obviously lower, and experience as well bad organization and service.

Result : I will keep having my suit made back home, or maybe I will try one of the <2000 aed guys, at least you save money.


----------



## zatapa

Why is that not allowed to be an issue? Would you pay the same for a Tata or Proton as you would pay for a BMW? Probably not.


----------



## leesmith

There's a tailors i used some time ago called "Whistle and Flute" in Satwa in the arcade along the road with all the gardening stuff and plants.

They do a fantastic suits and shirts which i am still wearing


----------



## vantage

zatapa said:


> Why is that not allowed to be an issue? Would you pay the same for a Tata or Proton as you would pay for a BMW? Probably not.



What if the Asian gentleman was working in a Milan tailors?
is that OK?


----------



## zatapa

Yes because he would have been trained properly. C'mon, go to China and try to find one Chinese who wears a decent suit... good luck searching. Same with the US, everyone there buys a jacket that doesn't match the trousers. It's just not the culture for suits unless you go to Manhattan maybe...


----------



## Canuck_Sens

I want someone who can copy the suites I had done in new delhi for CHEAPOOOO. I provide the fabrics. Anyone ?


----------



## vantage

well, mine looks good, i'm happy with it, and the wife thinks it looks great.
I'm happy wit hthe price i paid, and the fabric i chise.

I don't give a tuppeny f#ck where the tailor is from, or where he was trained.


----------



## rsinner

Canuck_Sens said:


> I want someone who can copy the suites I had done in new delhi for CHEAPOOOO. I provide the fabrics. Anyone ?


Apart from the usual tailors I would also suggest Raymond near the Qarama post office. The Raymond Shop.
The tailoring charge is 500 Dhs. they are on the same road and the same side of the road as the Karama post office, just keep going straight with the post office on the right.
Not sure if they are Italy (sorry "Europe") trained.


----------



## venomsaajid

I love where this is going with the tailor having to be trained in Europe. lol 

I was just about looking for a place to get suits done and stumbled upon this... What a coincidence. 

That being said, on my last visit home I managed to pick up two suits by Ermenegildo Zegna (italian ?? ) for 1000AED each... YUP! I dont understand why suits are over priced here???

I wear mine everyday since Jan and they are holding up pretty well. However I find them a bit thick in this weather and would prefer to get some really light weighted suits done for the summer. 

The Raymond shop from what ive read here seems to be "bang for your buck" .


----------



## INFAMOUS

mac86 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for a tailor for a few suits and found this old thread I thought I would revive.
> 
> Are the recommendations in this about Raymond still valid? I see they have a tailor service in the Dubai Mall, probably more expensive than their Bur Dubai operation!
> 
> I've also been told to look at Deepa's in Satwa and Square Gems has a groupon offer at the moment, anyone had any dealings with these? Wouldn't really want to spend more than 2k per suit.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mac


Bespoke/Deepas is great... Just had 3 suits made by them in Super 160's


----------



## mattlon

*Hackett for suits*

The best suit I have ever had is from Hackett, I have two ready to wear suits and one tailored.
I honestly cannot recommend their suits highly enough, I bought them in sloane street in London. I have heard they have a store in Dubai mall I must check it out, I wish they had more stores here!!


----------



## ali.shah

Hi, I found many good tailors in Diera Naif Market. Good thing is you can buy the fabric either from same place or nearby shops.


----------



## vantage

mattlon said:


> The best suit I have ever had is from Hackett, I have two ready to wear suits and one tailored. I honestly cannot recommend their suits highly enough, I bought them in sloane street in London. I have heard they have a store in Dubai mall I must check it out, I wish they had more stores here!!


How much?


----------



## simnwork

Here’s my experience of Royal Fashion (JLT):

I wanted tailor made since I exercise, at the gym and need broad shoulder and then tapering around waist, and the right fit trousers that can accommodate upper legs without being too baggy

Tailors should be helpful and proactive – they are not.

I found them combative. I would expect a tailor to review a fit, identify the issues, and make the appropriate adjustments, interacting with the customer to find the comfort and tightness points, and test standing sitting etc. be scientific and artistic if you will

I tried to be constructive to get what I was looking for but there is no humility or interest in making sure it’s right.

They used the words “never seen that as an issue” and “been doing this for x years”. It’s tailor made !! everyone’s different, this isn’t an assembly line!!!! I thought that was very unprofessional extremely unprofessional for what I’m paying.

I had to push to try different positions…sitting, standing, etc..

I had to make the case for adjustments after the first fitting.

I took a couple trousers home to try during work since I wear suits 5 times a week, sitting at desk on computer to standing walking etc… came back cause they were tight they said I should have suggested taking a couple to try before they went ahead! Why not suggest that???!!! I didn’t know I’d have a choice and could/would have to test drive it considering they are tailors and should know how to make measurements so that it fits well. When sitting the section around the top front of the trousers would bulge out like it was an inflated balloon.

Jacket – jackets were tight around the shoulders. They said it looked good, but “they could if I wanted” to alter it which is silly. I wouldn’t have been able to raise my arms!! Answer a phone etc…

Shirts – left arm was tighter than right around the biceps. They said no, and that my arms must be different sizes…. He measured…arms are same width, no acknowledgement of the screw up on their part. Cuffs (French cuffs) – the left was narrower than the right side. I mentioned this and ended up catching them out. They said it’s on purpose that the left is wider to accommodate a watch…I replied, but I just informed you that the left is SHORTER!! (thankfully I don’t wear a watch to letting this slide, but it’s a cock up on their part)

Trousers – the worst part. I asked that my desire was for no pleats. After the first fitting we tried both and they said it couldn’t be done without pleats for the comfort I wanted. They did 5 trousers with pleats and the one without they recut it and it was better and sufficient but couldn’t reverse the pleated ones after the first fitting unless I wanted to pay an extra Dhs 250/trouser!!!! No customer service and helpfulness to make sure I was satisfied, so stuck with 5 trousers with pleats. Turns out some seldom used suits I have are trousers without pleats and they fit fine, especially when seated. This is what really annoyed me because the trousers were such a priority for me given the specifications of my legs and waist.

I’ve gone in for four refittings of the trousers alone because they subsequently let it out too much. I had come in with an older more snug trousers on in one case and he tried to tell me it was the same waist as the tailored ones he was doing….LIE the old ones were snug and we went to the point and pulling at if forcefully to show space. The ones they tailored didn’t require such force, the tailored ones bunched up around with waist with the belt. There was even a difference in length of the waists of the two they had let out. He measured trying to say they were the same and they weren’t!!!!!! He said they were the same, measured in front of me and there was a difference of 1/8 of an inch…he shrugged saying same….this is a difference!!!!!

Also, I’m already paying extra on top of the initial quote because “more material”

Absolutely would not recommend or go back to them!!


----------



## ScottishAndRed

Reviving an old thread here. Anyone have recent experience with Ascots and Chapels? See them often in Dubai and have considered getting some Shirts / Suit made with them as they have good multi-buy deals.


----------

